# buffedCast 495 - Eure Fragen zum buffedCast



## Elenenedh (9. Mai 2016)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOGs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir eure Fragen. Habt ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen.

Hier sammeln wir bis Dienstag um 14:00 Uhr eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMOG-Themen. Wir suchen uns die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versuchen, möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren.


----------



## Wynn (9. Mai 2016)

An die Overwatch Spieler welches ist euer Lieblingsheld/in ?

 

Meine ist Mercy


----------



## tumAngor (9. Mai 2016)

Hey Buffies,

ich spiele seit einiger Zeit wieder begeistert Warhammer online und wollte die buffed community nur wissen lassen, dass vor kurzem das Tier4 (also endgame) released wurde.

Das Spiel hat noch alpha-status, aber wer es mal wieder ausprobieren will: einfach Return of Reckoning (RoR) googlen und völlig legal und kostenlos runterladen und loszocken.

viel spass


----------



## Ralieas (9. Mai 2016)

Hi Buffis, schade, dass es nicht mehr jede Woche einen cast gibt aber ok, wenn die Themen es nicht her geben geht es halt nicht. Könntet ihr nicht dennoch was kleines machen, vielleicht auch nur mit Filmen? &#128516;

So nun meine Frage: was haltet ihr von den Änderungen an gw2? Habt ihr mal wieder Lust was in gw2 zu machen? Wenn ja, könnte man mit euch mal einen Dungeonrun machen? &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;
Gäbe es auch mal Interesse wieder was retromässiges zu machen? Am besten mit Guild Wars 1 &#128512;?

So das wars auch schon von mir. Danke für die vielen tollen Jahre, ich freue mich schon auf die Zukunft. 

Viele Grüße 
Ralieas


----------



## Aun (9. Mai 2016)

wie warhammer online? hab ich was gravierendes verpoasst? dachte die server wären down oO


----------



## Die Beule (10. Mai 2016)

Hallo Buffis hier meine Fragen :

 

WoW

*Findet Ihr WoW wird noch seinen Abo kosten gerecht?*

 

Schliesslich gibt es ja immer weniger Contentpatches für die Erweiterungen und mehr  Echtgeld -Shop Items.

Das Spiel verliert immer mehr an Spielern  und die Grafik altert auch (Wald von Elwynn)

 

 

WoW Movie:

*Wart ihr schon in der Pressevorführung?*

 

 

SC2

*Habt ihr die ESL Meisterschaft verfolgt?*

 

*MFG Der_Merl*


----------



## NoobConnÄction (10. Mai 2016)

Hi,

 

dann möchte ich mich in dieser Woche auch mal wieder mit einigen Fragen beteiligen.

 

*World of Warcraft:*

 

-->  Rechnet Ihr auch wie viele andere mit einem Beta Start in dieser oder bzw. kommender Woche ? Ich kann mich nicht wirklich an eine Beta erinnern, die jemals so spät gestartet ist wie die jetzt kommende zu Legion. Vielleicht ist das ja auch eine Art Trend künftig den Spielern nicht mehr so viel im Vorfeld zu zeigen, damit es mehr "Content" im Live Spiel gibt.

 

-->  Es sind bisher mit 11 eine geradezu absurde Zahl an World Bossen angekündigt für Legion. Habt ihr bisher einen solchen testen können um z.B. herauszufinden ob dieser z.B. Artefaktpower dropt und quasi zum wöchentlichen Pflichtprogramm für jeden Twink wird. Man stelle sich das nur mal vor - 11 Worldboss Kills jede Woche mit jedem Char  *schüttelt sich*.  Nett wäre doch wenn sich die Bosse auf die hoffentlich 4-5 Patches verteilen würden.

 

-->  Was haltet Ihr vom erhöhten Goldcap und angekündigten Gold Sink über die erhöhten Preise für das Spinnenmount usw. ? Ich finde das den WICHTIGSTEN Schritt in Legion, denn dadurch kann auch beim Schwarzmarkt bis zu 9.999.999 Gold geboten werden. Denn eine wirkliche "Auktion" gabs da kaum noch. Wenn wirklich was seltenes drin war war das binnen Sekunden auf Goldcap (jedenfalls auf Thrall). So wird eine Menge Gold aus dem Spiel genommen, was auch dringend notwendig ist. Und so nebenbei wird die Nachfrage nach WoW Gold wieder steigen - was mittelfristig zu einem fallenden Preis für die WoW Marke führen dürfte.

 

*Hearthstone:*

 

-->  Was halt Ihr bisher von den alten Göttern ? Ich habe bei seit der Erweiterung deutlich mehr Spaß am Spiel, auch wenn es anstrengender geworden ist in die Top 10 vorzustoßen in den Rankings. Besonders Karten wie N´Zoth und Yogg Saron  bringen einen vorher ungeahnten Spaß Faktor mit. Was habt Ihr da für "lustige" Erfahrungen gemacht ?  (Sofern ihr denn noch spielt)

 

Liebe Grüße von Jörg alias Unstyle, NoobConnÄction


----------



## Derulu (10. Mai 2016)

Es sind bisher mit 11 eine geradezu absurde Zahl an World Bossen angekündigt für Legion. Habt ihr bisher einen solchen testen können um z.B. herauszufinden ob dieser z.B. Artefaktpower dropt und quasi zum wöchentlichen Pflichtprogramm für jeden Twink wird. Man stelle sich das nur mal vor - 11 Worldboss Kills jede Woche mit jedem Char  *schüttelt sich*.  Nett wäre doch wenn sich die Bosse auf die hoffentlich 4-5 Patches verteilen würden. 
 

Das Konzept ist hierfür ein anderes als bisher bei Weltbossen. Es sind diesmal so viele, weil sie einen Teil der Weltquest-Aufgaben bilden - das wäre doch etwas unspaßig, wenn es nur 3 geben würde und man entweder nie eine solche Quest absolvieren kann, weil immer alle tot sind, oder man immer wieder nur dieselben 3 vor die Flinte kriegt


----------

